# lf:carinvore pellets-PLS CLOSE



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

im looking for the hikari carnivore pellets , if anybody has some for sale pm me !! 

or where are the best prices at the lfs ? 

i have massivore , but they are to big for the ntts and i dont feel like breaking them up everytime [email protected]! 

thanks


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

April is getting some in:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1655


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

target said:


> April is getting some in:
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1655


nope hikari brand thanks


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

found some ! 
thanks pamela [email protected]!


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Are you getting them from a lfs as King Eds seems to be a bit pricy? :s


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

They typically are pricey locally at LFS. Maybe try asking Jay at Arovillage. They were pretty reasonable when I got them from him last year. 

When I'm ordering other things online from the states, I try to include it in my orders...they go for about 6 bucks a small bag. I've seen 2.2lb bags go for about 50 bucks.


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Wow that's way better than $13 for a small bag at KE!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> They typically are pricey locally at LFS. Maybe try asking Jay at Arovillage. They were pretty reasonable when I got them from him last year.
> 
> When I'm ordering other things online from the states, I try to include it in my orders...they go for about 6 bucks a small bag. I've seen 2.2lb bags go for about 50 bucks.


$50 for the 2.2 lb bag is a great price. Isn't it supposed to be difficult to get fish foods shipped into Canada because of the new pet food regulations that went into effect last fall?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

tony1928 said:


> They typically are pricey locally at LFS. Maybe try asking Jay at Arovillage. They were pretty reasonable when I got them from him last year.
> 
> When I'm ordering other things online from the states, I try to include it in my orders...they go for about 6 bucks a small bag. I've seen 2.2lb bags go for about 50 bucks.


ya ill take that deal !!


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

If you were thinking of putting in an order I would definitly be willing to be in it


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

jm. said:


> If you were thinking of putting in an order I would definitly be willing to be in it


by all means , go right ahead ....


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> They typically are pricey locally at LFS. Maybe try asking Jay at Arovillage. They were pretty reasonable when I got them from him last year.
> 
> When I'm ordering other things online from the states, I try to include it in my orders...they go for about 6 bucks a small bag. I've seen 2.2lb bags go for about 50 bucks.


what website is it? I try looking for some but not many site carry 2.2lb.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I got it from Doctor's Fosters and Smith site before when it was on sale. Even today I think its only 54.99 regular price. 

Pamela, I'm not sure about shipping to Canada as I usually ship to US and just carry it home. That being said, I've never seen any disclaimers on sites that will ship it to Canada. 

If I do another order down south, I'll PM you guys if you want to join in. Too bad there isn't a super bulk version available to consumers.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

found pls close [email protected]!


----------

